# Which hydro setup is best...



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 25, 2006)

I found this great link which just tought me ALOT

http://www.simplyhydro.com/system.htm

But my ? is...For a first time closet grow what would be the best route to take>?


----------



## papasoulfart (Dec 27, 2006)

My first grow was very successful using drip for the veg stage and ebb and flo for the flower stage.  I have very good yeilds this way


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey MM, it's really just a matter of personal preference.

I use dirt to grow my host plants.

A aeroponic chamber to root my clones

And an ebb and flow for the vegetative and flowering cycles.

If you ask ten hydro growers, you'll get ten setups. Hhahahaaha

I guess we just all think ours is best...


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 27, 2006)

Just a little snippet to add to Stoney's response, hope he doesn't mind. 

I think during your research you will find that along with complexity there is a substantial increase for potential of yeilds/growth rates, but on the other hand the potential for disaster due to mechanical failures/power loss is increased also.  Try and find something that suits your level of experience, and has a decent ratio of production/relability.


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice SB i just wish i had that much space  lol
One day after college im sure  


Ah its all coming to me now  

So should i start it off with a drip system in an early stage? Then switch it over to the full ebb and flow setup later? Im sure it wont be a problem for me to rig am both up


----------



## Shibumi (Dec 27, 2006)

> So should i start it off with a drip system in an early stage? Then switch it over to the full ebb and flow setup later? Im sure it wont be a problem for me to rig am both up



Do a search on http://www.youtube.com for "How to grow green".  This guy's setup may be what you are looking for.   My only change on his setup would be to make the veg room smaller to have more room on the other side to flower.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 27, 2006)

Mustangman70 said:
			
		

> So should i start it off with a drip system in an early stage? Then switch it over to the full ebb and flow setup later? Im sure it wont be a problem for me to rig am both up


Are you going to be growing using clones from a Host plant?

If you're going to go from vegetative to harvest in the same room, you only need the ebb and flow. A chage in nutrients and light schedule is all that's needed then.


----------



## KADE (Dec 28, 2006)

I grow typically aero....  but by far it is easiest to gear up a drip system... just get hosing... a pump and drip stakes n ur done... no timers besides ur light.


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 11, 2007)

Currently, I am using a drip system.  With my FF nutes the drippers are constantly getting cloged so I am building myself a DWC system.  I am still in the midst of flowering on my first grow, but I can tell you I don't like the dripper system.  GL with whatever you decide to go with though


----------

